# Roleez wheels for your Fish'n'Mate



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Starting some winter time projects and finally got around to checking out upgrading my Fishnmate to Roleez. A good previous thread on this is:

Roleez thread 

I was reluctant because of the cost... $89 each for the size I wanted, plus postage.

Did some poking around and I found a vendor on eBay for much less. He quoted me $80 total for *two * new 16.5" Roleez, free shipping. Less than half the price of Roleez, Inc. not counting the shipping. I just bought them.

The eBay listing where I found the vendor is at:

eBay Roleez 

If you're interested, email the dude and request the same deal. If you bid, or "buy it now" + pay postage, you'll end up paying more.

Will post feedback on how the modification goes. 

cheers...

.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Got a set on the way for the same price. Nice guy. They are shipping tomorrow.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Yeah, first impressions were good on this end too. Sent me a tracking number less than an hour after I PayPal'ed him.

$80 is steep but it sure beats $180+.

.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Let me know how they work out. I may order some myself. I bought a fish mate in September and I recently noticed that I had a blowout. 

Don't make them like they used to. Or maybe it those cacti that I rolled over around the dunes. 

Post a picture of your upgraded cart if you can.

CFT


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Will do. Might be after the holidays before I get it done though. Going to have to modify my hitch carrier too.  

.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

BB...keep us updated....looks like I am gonna get a pair,also....please send details regarding the materials used and instructions to istall the wheels


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Materials, no problem Al.

Now, "instructions" might cost you. How does 1/2 a skewered monkey sound to ya'?  

(havin' an urge to purrr..) 

.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

*FYI*,
While researching axles, sleeves, etc... I discovered that there are two styles of Roleez out there.

The older ones are made of PVC and the newer ones are of polyurethane.

Communicated with the vendor I purchased my tires from and the ones he's selling are the older PVC version.

Not sure how much difference it makes, or if I'm pissed yet, but it helps explain the price differential.

.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I said I would post feedback and here's an update. May end up becoming an ongoing report. Posting details in case anybody else is doing this right now. (Fish Hunter?) Please pass on any insights you come across.

Received the Roleez today. Good service and turnaround from the vendor.

First impression: Man, those things are cool! BIG, but cool!

Yeah, they are the PVC version, but I don't think it'll be a major problem. Have researched it some and the newer polyurethane version is stronger when it comes to puncture and overinflation/heat recovery. But at this time, I believe the cost savings will be worth it. (May change my tune later someday.)

 The Big Good News: I wasn't sure if I was going to have to relocate one rod holder or not. Was sweating it actually. The holders on one side are 16.5" apart. The wheels have a diameter of 16.5". Well, after fitting the wheels on a test try, it fits just fine because of the wheel side slope. May have to extend them out away from the frame an inch or so. No big deal.  

Have decided to not relocate the axle or rod holder. 

Also, at a suggestion of a wise monkey-loving friend, have decided to keep the same diameter axle, 5/8", and put on a sleeve to fill the new 1" wheel axle hole. 
Doing this for five reasons: 
Don't need a bigger axle. Will be carrying the same weight.
Won't have to buy new axle/frame clamps. 
Won't have to drill new holes in frame.
Won't have to modify the hitch carrier. (This is a big deal.)
Gives the ability to easily revert to the old wheels when there's a strong possibility of a puncture, like on an old pier.

Still need to get 36"+ new 5/8" aluminum rod stock, sleeves, shaft collars, etc.

The only problem I see right now is that when I get this thing done, there won't be anything biting local to try it out.  I can see me at SPSP in January hauling bricks around. 

.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Got all the parts to do the job. Now, I just need to scrape together some time.  

Heads up, if anybody's thinking about doing this, when you buy your parts, take your dial caliper with you when you get the rod & shaft collars. I got bit by tollerances. No big deal... can work around it, but it adds to the job.

.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Just so you'll know Bubbablue*

I'm listening to ya.  Don't want you to feel you're talking to yourself.  

Sounds like ya got everything under control. Now me...I won't be going that route...but am contented for the moment with my hauling contraption with the rubber baby buggy wheels...complete with bumpers too... on it. Worked for me throughout last season. Course I didn't catch many fish...so little actual weight to really give the old hauling contraption a thorough testing. 

I'll have to check out one of the roleez wheel modified versions someday soon. With my plans to fish Sandbridge beach more frequently next year....I might just have a need to make that leap to the modern size.

Thanks for the updated info.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Hey Thrifty,

Yeah, I think there's some interest in this considering there's over 200 views on this thread.

Might be a few out there that would like to do something to make their carts push easier through the sand.

I don't mind being the on-line guinea pig. 

So far, it looks like it'll work out, not a "Green Cart", but promising. 

.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

*Wheels*

Got my wheels on Tuesday and just opened them today. Cool wheels in bright orange.  

I have already moved my axle back on the cart and have relocated the two rod holders. Mounting the wheels should be no problem. I two plan to use the collars instead of changing the axle. Got a local supplier of pieces parts and stuff in general that should be able to supply the needs.

Will not start this project until Jan, but will post photos and details as i go.

Bubba you got any spec shoot em this way and I'll help out with parts as needed or just good ole encouragement.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

You moved the rod holders? Sounded like more trouble than it was worth to me. Do you do weld aluminium?

Got all the parts I need on hand. Local and McMaster Carr. Thanks anyway.

Might tinker with it some this weekend if I can work it in. 

.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Leaving mine as is...*

Have not had any problems with my Senior since I bought it over 5 years ago.  It can still lug cooler, gigantic tackle box, 6 rods, three rod tubes (stack em inside each other to save room), waders, jacket, chair, bait cutting station/sand flea holder, 25 gal bait cooler, and anything else I put on it. Don't see a need to change anything except put a piece of marine plywood on the bottom so items do not drop through.

I loaded all my stuff AND put Hat's old cart ON TOP OF IT (with all his stuff) when his cart bit the dust at PLO!  These things are die hards!  

Sandcrab


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Sandcrab said:


> Leaving mine as is... These things are die hards!


Thats cool. Yeah, those things are tough. It's my favorite item in the fishing corner of the garage. Well, my first 12' Solaris and maybe one lucky Storm shad might come in at a close second. 

My goal here is to just hopefully make it easier to pull through loose sand when loaded. Works just fine now on pier or hard pack. Loose sand can be a real bear at times.

Hopefully the idea of being able to swap back and forth between old and new tires works out. Will probably just reserve the Roleez for surf and sand. 

.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

*Before*:










*After: *









Details will be in the supporter forum... when I get around to it.

cheers...

.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Looks Good*

BubbaBlue,

I don't mean to be a nitspicker, but it looks as if the Roleez wheels are not on the axle unless I am missing something such as offsets being added to the axle. It may be an optical illusion, but the picture does not look right


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Illusion. In that picture, the axle is hidden in the shade. The bar you see is a support member of the cart.

Mounted on an extended 5/8" stainless axle... utilizing stainless shaft collars (idea thanks to you GC), nylon and Teflon spacer sleeves, and to the frame by the original mounting U-bolts.

I'll post a detailed picture gallery, parts, opinions, etc, when I get the time. 

Plan on trying it out this weekend at SPSP. First impression from just hauling it around the yard... is "far out". 

.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Ah! Now I see the axle!*

BubbaBlue,

I think you would be happy with the Roleez wheels at SPSP.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*I Eagerly Await Your Report!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hi "BubbaBlue",

I am eager to hear your report of how the 16.5" Roleez wheels perform at Sandy Point!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Hi "Longcaster",

At this time, I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "BubbaBlue Roleez" thread.
  


Hope to make it out there this weekend, but the GF is rapidly planning my weekend away from me. 
Will sneak in a trip if I can.

.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Thanks for the "Official Welcome" to the "BubbaBlue Roleez" thread.

In the meantime, I will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

All indications are that they'll work just fine. The Roleez tire surface area on the ground is impressive. Will spread the weight for sure.

*FYI*, I have run into one issue. I have the older style Roleez that have the basketball style needle air valves. Checked the pressure last night on them and now one tire valve won't close all the way. 

Yeah GC, I guess you get what you pay for, huh? 

This won't keep me off the sand, but it'll make using them a little harder.

.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Bubba, perhaps you can lubricate the basketball needle with a little water and achieve a seal.

CFT


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

From last night and tonight, the tire probably has a half a cup of spit in there by now.

Just came back in from mucking with it some more. I'm about ready to get out a tube of silicone rubber and a sheet metal screw. 

Anybody have any ideas??

.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Have you tried droping it from 3 or 4 feet to try and shock it closed?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

how much lighter is the cart,after the wheel install....?

ya don't think the guy ya bought the wheels from on E-bay....just found them outside of the Rolleez factory....waiting for disposal,cause the valve sticks,do ya?Still gonna replace the my F-n-M...may drop the jack and look at getting the new model rolleez wheels


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Update. Finally got back to my leaky tire.

Thanks for the suggestion CFT, but nothing I tried worked. BTW, the second tire had the same issue. 

Only thing I can guess is that the rubber valve was brittle and broke when I inserted the needle, and yes, I used lots of spit lube. 

Age? Stored in hot environment? Dunno. I tried to contact the vendor and he hasn't replied to my emails. Not surprised. I have found valve replacement kits on the net, but they are pricey and I don't think it's worth it.

Because of the valve issue, if you haven't purchased wheels from this vendor yet, don't. 

I sealed them up with a stainless sheet metal screw, rubber washer and a liberal amount of silicon rubber. Will test them out tomorrow at SPSP if I can sneak it in.

One other item. From the appearance of the tire, it looked like it was built like a normal tire, in that I could access the back side of the valve and muck with it from there. Nope, the tire is built like a donut and there is no access. *Don't take the hub assembly apart unless you really have to.* When I did, ball bearings went everywhere and it took me over an hour to reassemble the hub. A real pain in the butt.

If they perform like I think they will, I may go ahead and invest in the expensive variety at some point. The sheet metal screw fix may be fine for SPSP, but I don't think I want to trust it 2 miles down AI. 

Updates to follow.

.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> how much lighter is the cart,after the wheel install....?


Hey Al,
Heavier. The wheels are heavier than the originals and also I replaced the axle with stainless instead of aluminum. Came up with it before I found the aluminum and it is way stronger. May change to the aluminum at some point for weight savings, may not.


> ya don't think the guy ya bought the wheels from on E-bay....just found them outside of the Rolleez factory....waiting for disposal,cause the valve sticks,do ya?


Very possible. 


> Still gonna replace the my F-n-M...may drop the jack and look at getting the new model rolleez wheels


I'm thinking the same thing. Maybe next year sometime in my case. Need to get through the xmas financial crunch.


One other tidbit. Roleez Inc. does not exist anymore. They were bought out by PRIMEX Marketing, Inc in 2000. PRIMEX does not support the older wheels.

.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Add Salt to Your Wound*

BubbaBlue,

Sorry to hear about your ongoing problem with the valve. Hate to bring this up, but the new Roleez wheel also has another advantage. You can take the new hub apart without losing bearings. I took the hub apart to develop an understanding. The bearings are in a heavy plastic container.

Another difference between the older wheel (not yours -  ) with the plastic valve and the newer wheel with the brass valves is that the bearings are sealed with felt in the new wheel hub whereas the bearings in the older wheel are not sealed. Really not much of a difference as far as I am concerned.

As a consolation, don't forget that I performed six modifications on my Green Cart before I got it where I wanted.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Green Cart said:


> Add Salt to Your Wound


Hey Tom,
Yeah, it was that cart of yours that started all of this.   

Nah, this has been a learning experience and even though the pair I got are less than ideal, I now see their value. I'll end up upgrading to yours eventually.



> As a consolation, don't forget that I performed six modifications on my Green Cart before I got it where I wanted.


Will be an ongoing process, just like life. On the good side, the axle/shaft collar setup works great! 

.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Bubba, thanks for the update. Once again this web site has saved me money. I was really hoping that the tires would work out.

CFT


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Made it out to SPSP and in a word:
      

The cart performed better than expected.

Details.
Loaded the cart with 60lbs of stuff, even threw on a backpack I didn't need, just to add some weight.

On pavement and hardpack, the cart is now a "little" harder to pull. The Roleez flatten out on their bottoms and you have to pull against that flattening, if that makes any sense. It's not "that" much harder to pull and makes no difference on a short run like SPSP... but I'd consider putting the original wheels back on for the Tank.

Now, the "oh my gawd" good news. There is little to no difference between soft sand and pavement. Serious. It's a piece of cake to pull. I'll never go back to the old wheels on sand.











Note the tracks. I pulled it up and turned left. The track in the middle was left by the wheel shown. The sand does not depress much at all. Also, the track width. Over 1/2 of the DNR's 4X4 truck track next to it. 


Couple of other observations:

The ride for the cart contents is smoother because of the cushy wheels. Less bumpy. 

The mod adds to the width of the cart. On the good side, it's now more stable on slanted terrain. On the bad side, it'll make it harder to negotiate a crowded pier.

It now does a wonderful job of collecting goose/seagull [email protected]  The smooth wheels suck up every little pile along the way. The wheels were pretty much coated with it by the time I got back to the car. 

I'll upgrade the wheels to the polyurethane variety this spring and give the old ones to the #1 son. 


Bottom line, if you fish on the sand, and can afford it, it's worth the upgrade.


SPSP fishing report. 
Fished from 9-12:30. Nothing, not a bite. 

I think this boy's done until the spring run.

.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Finally!*

Hi "BubbaBlue",

Thanks for that wonderful and thorough report!

This saves me a lot of heartache, moneyache, timeache, and backache!

Nice cart!

Love that equipment!

See you at SPSP!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Not a problem LC. Figured there was some interest in this so I shared what I learned along the way. 

The mod was a piece of cake. Finding the parts was more of a challenge. I have other picts, parts lists (for NS4D), sources and other stuff I'll post when I have the time.

I hope not too many folks got the older style Roleez from my earlier posts. They work just fine, but IMHO the dead valves make them a bad buy.

Look forward to seeing you at SPSP. Maybe you can critique my OTG sometime?  

.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Otg*

I will gladly help you out! Just let me know!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

BubbaBlue said:


> .
> 
> The mod was a piece of cake. Finding the parts was more of a challenge. I have other picts, parts lists (for NS4D), sources and other stuff I'll post when I have the time.
> 
> .




thans,BB!looks like you get some monkey when I come up!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> thans,BB!looks like you get some monkey when I come up!


*Cool!*

The only question I have is... will it be purring monkey or barking monkey??  

I prefer purring...  

.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

If you're a P&S Supporter, see the Supporter Forum for a new detailed post on the mod... and some other information.

If you aren't a supporter... you should be.

.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks for the initial mod details Bubba...and everyone. I just did a post looking for mods to this cart so I guess I shudda looked around a bit first. Anxious to read more in the Supporter Forum. Thanks again!!


----------

